# Is this an extreme??



## rule6660 (Mar 12, 2008)

Hello all I was just wondering if this might be an extreme or if she's a plane black and white? i got her last july. Thanks  ~AJ~
Her name is Athena


----------



## DZLife (Mar 12, 2008)

You should pm Bobby; he could almost definitely answer your question.

As for the question itself, I HIGHLY doubt that it is an extreme 
(that is, unless you bought her from Bobby of Varnyard Herps himself, of course!)


----------



## shiftylarry (Mar 12, 2008)

Even if it isn't an extreme, who cares. A tegu is a tegu. Black and whites are just as cool. If Extreme giants were the ones commonly available and regular black and whites were uncommon, everyone would seek out the regulars. Don't fret. Your tegu is very nice looking and healthy.


----------



## rule6660 (Mar 12, 2008)

Thanks guys. oh im not fret'n i was just readin that the extremes had the "V" under the neck and noticed she had the V. so i asked  shes a little skittish but ones shes out shes fine. there awsome lizards!! Thanks again ~AJ~


----------



## PuffDragon (Mar 12, 2008)

Hey AJ,
Welcome to the forums! Good lookin lil girl you got going on! In my opinion, it looks to be a normal B/W...I don't see the creamyness associated with the Chocoans on her. The V under the neck doesn't always indicate a Chocoan as well. Bobby was just saying that all his Chocoans are born with this characteristic but that doesn't mean the normals can't have it. But ya never know, the lighting can be a little tricky....the final say should be said by the master himself!


----------



## Lexi (Mar 13, 2008)

Bobby where you at on this one?


----------



## COWHER (Mar 14, 2008)

where did you get him from ,Rule?


----------



## rule6660 (Mar 14, 2008)

A friend of mine got her on the internet sumwhere not sure. hes off in iraq ill try to find out for you. thanks for the help guys ~AJ~


----------



## DZLife (Mar 14, 2008)

Lucky you, getting to lizard-sit a 'gu!


----------



## VARNYARD (Mar 14, 2008)

PuffDragon said:


> Hey AJ,
> Welcome to the forums! Good lookin lil girl you got going on! In my opinion, it looks to be a normal B/W...I don't see the creamyness associated with the Chocoans on her. The V under the neck doesn't always indicate a Chocoan as well. Bobby was just saying that all his Chocoans are born with this characteristic but that doesn't mean the normals can't have it. But ya never know, the lighting can be a little tricky....the final say should be said by the master himself!



This is true, some normals will have the V. However, this tegu looks to me like a normal BnW.


----------



## DZLife (Mar 14, 2008)

Still, a tegu's a tegu.


----------



## VARNYARD (Mar 14, 2008)

DZLife said:


> Still, a tegu's a tegu.



I do not agree, a tegu is not just a tegu. Just as car is not a car, some are better than others.


----------



## rule6660 (Mar 14, 2008)

well thank god the "lizard-sit a 'gu!" is not true! I am keeping her and he wants her back he can buy a new one  he only had her for a monthe and i got her in september so  but thanks for the help


----------



## rule6660 (Mar 14, 2008)

i have been giving my older tegu bath's to help with her shedding and the other day i put the both together and they did good so hopfully i can keep them together more often


----------



## VARNYARD (Mar 14, 2008)

I have a few normals that have the full V, I am going to check them and see how many have this. I will also check all of the extremes to see if they have it. I would think that one every now and then might not, but at this point I do not know for sure.


----------



## redtail2426 (Mar 15, 2008)

Not to get off topic but I think my BnW is going to be a big boy last month when I measured him he was 30" at 7 months and swtbrats extreme was 32" at 7 months.


----------

